# CMV POSITIVE VERSUS CMV NEGATIVE DONORS



## pinkbabe

Hi Ladies, 

could anyone tell me if they would accept a CMV positive egg donor if they are CMV negative. We have just been informed that there is no chance of it being passed on from an donor egg. And , that we could wait longer on the list, if we wait for a CMV negative donor . Is this true? and what are your veiws on this.

Thanks in advance

Karen x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I wouldn't personally  we are both cmv -ve,but I think **** still has something about cmv -ve and + donors if I recall but it might have changed.
L x


----------



## pinkbabe

Thanks L, 

Il have a little look now on there x


----------



## drownedgirl

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/docs/SCAG_Screening_of_donors_Feb04.pdf


----------



## pinkbabe

Thanks Drownedgirl, 
thats very informative, so have i got this right then, it is safer to only use a donor that is negative if you are? or you can use the donor if you are negative, and they carry CMV but it is not active at the time...but how would you know? or you can use positive donors if you are too?     

Ive probably got this wrong have i?   it dosent take much to confuse me!  

Karen x


----------



## drownedgirl

pinkbabe said:


> Thanks Drownedgirl,
> thats very informative, so have i got this right then, it is safer to only use a donor that is negative if you are? or you can use the donor if you are negative, and they carry CMV but it is not active at the time...but how would you know? or you can use positive donors if you are too?


Pref option 1, possibly option 2, it's down to your clinic to advise on their policy...

if you are +ve it's no problem.


----------



## pinkbabe

thankyou xx


----------



## Lil Elvis

Hi Pinkbabe,

Both my husband and I are CMV negative but we signed a waiver at our clinic to accept a positive donor - I could not find any compelling reason not to. Though our fresh cycle failed I am currently 9 weeks pregnant with twins from our FET. I would speak to your consultant and find out what their views are.

Lil Elvis


----------



## pinkbabe

Thanks lil elvis will do that, cheers

Wow, twins thats fantastic news! x


----------



## TRACY77

Hi
  Both me and my partner are CMV negative and we are having to go through embryo donation we are using a CMV + embryo as they have no negatives we have discussed it with our consultant who does not seem to think it is a problem

  Tracy x


----------



## pinkbabe

Thanks Tracy, our Consultant didnt seem that concerned either, cheers for that! x


----------



## daisy70

Hi, It's very interesting reading all your posts, because our consultant told us it was a HFEA rule that you could only use a CMV -ve donor if you are CMV -ve.  So our clinic will only match us with a CMV -ve donor, because I am CMV -ve, which of course means an even longer wait because it cuts down the number of potential donors.


----------



## TRACY77

Hi
  We were also very worried when we found out we were negatives as the hospital in leeds only had positives in storage but after a discussion with the consultant we decided to go ahead I really do think it depends on the hospital.
We have been this morning they have found us a match and we are going ahead with our cycle in march sooo excited 

  Tracy x


----------



## pinkbabe

Hi Daisy,

yeah i have read a few things since i posted, about some clinics not permitting a positive donor go to a neagtive, so i can understand your frustration. It also makes me think is it the right thing to do, as some clinics dont allow it, as you say,  but then i think if there was any problems with it then they wouldnt take the responsibility for allowing it, as they havent asked us to sign any waiver either   Hope you find a donor very soon hun  

Hi Tracy, thats fantastic news, good luck hun, let me know how you get on!      

Take care 
Karen x


----------

